# Stuff Vapers Say



## BhavZ (22/12/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Ollie (22/12/14)




----------



## free3dom (22/12/14)

Brilliant...next stop, vaping reality show...the Real Clouds of Beverly Hills

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (22/12/14)

Thanks, what a delightful video. But, someone must tell me about a Silver!


----------



## Raslin (22/12/14)

It's the term used for the symptoms of a mild nic od. Do I have it right @Silver?


----------



## Silver (22/12/14)

Raslin said:


> It's the term used for the symptoms of a mild nic od. Do I have it right @Silver?



Yes you sure do @Raslin !

In addition, in order for it to be classified as a Silver, the nic overdose has to be combined with the need to lie down in a horizontal position 
If there is no need to lie down, it's not a full Silver.

More details here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/doing-a-silver-what-does-this-mean.4335/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Guunie (19/1/15)

@Silver...I have done a Silver when I tried to take a full lung hit on an 18mg sample...instead of Hi Ho Silver, I was like

OH NO SILVER!!!....beeeeeeeeeeeeeep

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ollie (19/1/15)

"Dude, wash your drip tip, it's full of krusty's"


Sent from my brick using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (19/1/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> "Dude, wash your drip tip, it's full of krusty's"
> 
> 
> Sent from my brick using Tapatalk


That is one of my pet hates! Someone asks you to try their setup and there is nice white chappies on the drip tip.....Fuuuuuuuuuuck!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Guunie (19/1/15)

That is why I always swop out the drip tip with my own. Either from my mod or an extra I always carry around with me...lifesaver it can be

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Guunie (19/1/15)

Myself, langman, sirdcmeats and stroodlepuff were having a conversation at vapeking the other day and instead of using the word evaporate...this vaper was like...

"Yeah and then it evapes!" 

Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (19/1/15)

Guunie said:


> @Silver...I have done a Silver when I tried to take a full lung hit on an 18mg sample...instead of Hi Ho Silver, I was like
> 
> OH NO SILVER!!!....beeeeeeeeeeeeeep



Oh no. 
Not good
I know the feeling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frank Zef (21/1/15)

What kind of mod is that?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (21/1/15)

Frank Zef said:


> What kind of mod is that?
> View attachment 19745


that is called the Reverse Cloud Blower. "Single Battery Use" as the battery discharges after every puff, also commonly known as a WMD

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

